# Sugestions requested



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

Well my father-in-law is really big on doing handloads (good for me means get ta learn something new again  ) but his loading books are from like the stoneage so I know I need to pick up some newer info but I was curious what everyone else recommends for bullet, brass and primer.. here is the scoop...

Till next Deer season (October I think) primarily going to be hunting paper.. then will be going for whitetail and following that will be going for Elk.. the area we hunt is a mix of timber, clear cut, and re-prod.. so range would be from 50-300yds

Rifles loading for

Tikka T3 Lite 30-06 (yet to be fired  )
Browning BLR .308 (yet to be fired as well but its the wifeys)

I have been looking around and noticed that seems bullet weight perfered is about 165gr. but that is about the only constant I have noticed so any ideas for where to start would be greatly appreciated before I go out and buy bullets and cases and primers to find out nope don't like the ones I get type thing I know its mostly trial and error but I like having a starting point..

Thanks in advance
Calikid


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You will not get a lot of details from people, because they will be afraid of liability. I will give you some guidelines.
Many rifles in 30 caliber will shoot the 165 and 180 gr bullets the most accurately. I would go with 165 for deer and 180 for elk. If you are the type of person who wants to stick with one bullet then I would recommend 165 gr, but in one of the tougher premium bullets.
Nearly any brass will work, but the higher end brass like Nosler or Lapua will give more uniformity and better accuracy. Likewise with the primers I use nearly exclusively Federal Gold Match.
Powder??? Get a manual, because this is where no one is going to tell you how much of any particular powder you should use. My preference is a powder that gives me the highest velocity with the least breach pressure. I will give up 50 fps for a powder that gives me 5000 less CUP. My number one priority is accuracy, and every rifle is different. Even the same make and same model is not guaranteed to shoot the same powder and get the same accuracy. The fact is you will need to try two or three different loads in at least two or three different powders to find optimum performance for your rifle.


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

I realized after reading your reply that I was a little vague on what I was trying to get opinions on... I was actually trying to find out what style of bullet and what type/brand of powder and Primers..

Out of all the surfin looking for information I have noticed that asking for specific loads that people are using is like asking for a top-secret family recipe not because of people not wanting to share though but because of the liability issues as well as the differences from one rifle to the next..

Thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When you have sufficient case capacity I am a big fan of R22 powder. In my Nosler 5th addition it lists a load that will get you to 3000 fps with a 165 gr bullet. More than likely you will have to back off some for best accuracy. Another reason I like this powder is because it gives you a higher velocity than other powders with minimum recommended load.
There will be dozens of ideas, but I'll throw one out for you.
Federal Gold Match brass
Federal Gold Match primers
R22 powder
Either the 165 gr Barnes TSX or the Swift Scirroco for bullet choice.


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Plainsman  Thats right down the alley of what it is that I am looking for opinions on ...


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I use Swift Scirrocco 180gr in my 30 cal (300WM). I have not been disappointed. Great accuracy and excellent terminal performance. All recovered bullets have retained 75%+ weight even after hitting major bones at high velocity. I know that is not as good as what many are claiming on the TSX, but the BC is much higher on the Swift, so I chose it over the TSX. So far, I'd put it on par with the TSX which my friend uses in his 300WM.

Plainsman has set you on a good path. He knows what he is talking about. Just a personal recommendation of mine, would be to stay away from Winchester brass. I have seen multiple quality issues with new Winchester brass, and I won't buy it again. I have never bought any brass other than W or Remington. I do know that you will get what you pay for. The Nosler or Lapua brands that Plainsman recommended have a real good reputation, I just haven't been able to make myself spend the extra cash yet.


----------

